# Some recent random trip pics.



## #1Garguide (Mar 5, 2013)

A pretty good buffalo,tilapia and a nice needlenose gar...


----------



## Hudge (Apr 17, 2013)

that is sweet ill be on the water shortly!!!!!!!


----------

